# The Knights of Mayhem



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What handsome boys!! Sour is cute too! :smile:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I would have died from the excitement O_O Jousting is one of my favorite sports, that's just awesome you got to see some real professional horses. And they look so sweet too... I think some Tia hugs for them are in order :lol:

Hi Sour! Nice getting in on the photo action :lol: Great pics! You're so lucky!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

They are stunning! I love the pinto


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Aren't they? I just wanted to hug them all. When I think jousting I think big,mean,scary monster horse but these guys were right up there begging for kisses every time someone walked by. Total babes. I wouldn't want to be in their way when they were on the run though! My goodness, those boys had some big feet.

Anywhere a camera and carrots are, Sour can't be too far behind XD you should of seen her dancing around, talking to those big old drafties. All 34" and 225 pounds of her was ready to take them on!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd still put my money on Sour in that match, for what it's worth  :lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

XD you know, I probably would too. She can be quite intimidating at times. ahahaha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The pinto actually looks like a spotted draft. Not nearly enough feathering to be a gypsy. Honestly, it looks like you took my boy and fast-forwarded a few years! :shock:

And the second black (with the big blaze...think you said he might be friesian/perchie?) looks like he could be my Aires' face twin! Same soft eyes, sweet expression and big ol' clunky head. lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There ya go Drafty, your calling, jousting! Ps. post picture with your armour on please.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You think they'd let me joust in Xena armor?!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Drafty, you'd win every match because the guys would fall off their horses before they ever got close to you.

OP, that is just too freaking cool. I love that show (even though the main guy is kind of an egotistical ***....or at least that's how he comes off on the show) and my favorite horse is his Belgian named Jager. He's the shiz-nit.

Did you get to meet any of the guys yet?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Drafty, you'd win every match because the guys would fall off their horses before they ever got close to you.


Awwww...thanks! Let's just hope they wouldn't be falling off their horses laughing. ;-) Seriously, though...I think we'd make good "halftime" entertainment with Aires all decked out in traditional jousting gear and me in my Xena armor. Do some tricks, jumps, etc. :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Endiku said:


> So imagine my confusion when I come out to the barn this morning and see a NICE, ritsy, 6 horse trailer parked in our lot (lets remember that I work at a non-profit therapy farm that barely scrapes by). Now imagine that I'm just walking along, totally puzzled, when I glance over at our corral and see a LARGE, drop-dead gorgeous percheron stallion standing, totally content, chewing some grass. WHAAAAAT?!
> 
> Now I knew that dispite the fact that we love to dream about having a draft for our therapy one day, theres no way we could afford that, especially right now. So ofcourse, I knew something was up. I ask the BO and I'm shocked to find out that there are actually six of these 2,500 pound beasties right here on our farm, and not just any old work horses....no.
> 
> ...


I love these pictures you took of these horses


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Smrobs- Jager is absolutely my favorite too. I was beyond depressed when I didn't get any pictures of him before they loaded four up to take to the tournament! I met both Charlie and Jake, and they're definately pretty close to how they portray themselves on TV XD 

Our BO was just blown away by the fact that they're able to maintain all six of their horse's weights with hay and no grain. haha

They left this morning but theres already rumor that they'll be back in October


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats awesome! I am beyond jealous! I loved that show.....Jager there? lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I've personally met them and they are pretty close to how they portray themselves on TV. I train jousting horses with a close friend of mine who runs the close contact jousters for Washington State. I've know her and her horses for years and learned the training to do it. Jousting personally isn't my thing but training for it I'm more than happy to do! 
I love the horses on the show, I have personal reserves on how they run their runs and start their runs but that's a completely different story and not for here. That's totally awesome you got to meet their gentle giants. Rumor has it that the group I work with will be running with them in the Colorado joust this year. Part of me is excited, the other part is terrified. I've seen first hand what can happen when things go wrong in full contact not to mention the show on TV of course. Scary scary but when everything goes right it's amazing to watch! I float both sides of the jousting fence. Choreographed performance and the real full contact joust. It's been a training hobby since I was 16 and started apprenticing for it. Fun fun. 
I hope you get to play with their ponies more when they come back in October!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I love the show too.
I guess you would have to be crazy to do full contact jousting.
But yep, I am addicted to the show.
Neato that you got to see them all!
My favorite is the bad boy, Patrick.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats really neat Drafts4Ever! 

I honestly don't know much at all about Jousting, and had never seen full contact jousting before. Heck, I didn't even know people still did it! Meeting them was definately great, and I hope to actually go see them joust when they come back.


----------

